# Choice of electric motors



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

Guys,

Motor for the yak,

Looking at 2 choices and taking budget into consideration.

I'm looking at a mix of salt and fresh water use, with salt water being the majority of my use for an electric motor.

Question: For use in Saltwater and taking budget and reliability into consideration.

Is it better to buy a saltwater Water Snake or a Mini Kota freshwater model. I've read the Water snake is salt water proof but doesn't have the quality of the mini Kota, yet the Mini Kota is reliable but have read you could get away with using a freshwater version in salt, if you clean thoroughly 
and add a sacrificial anode.

I don't have the money for the Mini Kota Riptide , and was told by a staff member at BCF I could get away with using a Mini Kota freshwater in salt with care and understand there is a warranty issue.

Finally how is it I have NOT been able to find Riptide models at 30lbs thrust or less, am I not looking in the right place online.

Any feedback would be a huge help

Cheers

Shoota


----------



## TRAVELLER (Sep 13, 2010)

SOME INFORMATION

Personally fresh water would be fine its made well and the only real difference is the sacrificial anode.

55000	Transom Motors	Venom ETW34 Transom	34lb	12v	36"	32	Extended Tiller	5 Fwd / 2 Rev $201 - $400 Compleat Angle

55006	Transom Motors	Tracer FWT30 Transom	30lb	12v	30"	30	Fixed Tiller	5 Fwd / 2 Rev $201 - $400 Compleat Angler

55029	Transom Motors	Watersnake Venom ETW34 Inflat. Motor	34lb	12V	26"	-	Extendable Hand Tiller	5/2 $201 - $400 Compleat Angler, Pro Stores, Tackle World

55042	Transom Motors	ASP T18-FW Transom 18lb	12v	24"	15	Fixed Tiller	Hi-Lo $101 - $200 Compleat Angler

55043	Transom Motors	ASP T18-SW Transom 18lb	12v	24"	15	Fixed Tiller	Hi-Lo $101 - $200 Compleat Angle

55199	Transom Motors	ASP T24-SW Transom 24lb	12V	24"	-	Stow-away hand tiller	2/2 $101 - $200 Compleat Angler, Pro Stores, Tackle World


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

Thanks Traveller,

Very informative post and will take notice of your information.

I wonder if anybody has ever fitted a jet engine to a yak.

Cheers

Shoota


----------



## crag (Nov 8, 2010)

shoota,Ive had a freshwater min kota for the last 20 years on my canoes/kayaks probably spent a third of its life in salt or brackish, always flush with fresh water after use and never had an issue.Having said that Ive just bought a salt water ,bowmount watersnake for my tinny purely on price.I could buy two and a half watersnakes for the price of similar min kota.I thought if it craps itself just out of warranty as things tend to do then Id just buy another one as it wont be getting a flogging every day.The only thing Ive heard of in the way of problems with the snakes is the locking catch so I just take abit of care puting it up and down and hopefully all will be ok.hope thats of some use.cheeers craig.


----------

